# Howler



## daruoho (Sep 28, 2006)

Is there a howler out there that doesn't sound like i'm stepping on a cat.
looking for something with a deeper tone


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

daruoho,
There are a few good howlers out there alright.


----------



## daruoho (Sep 28, 2006)

Do you know of any


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

i use a Primos Hot Dog for my howler and KiYi for everything else, seems to work well and is easy to use with some practice


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is a link to a recording I made with one of my molded buffal horn howlers. http://www.cronkpredatorcalls.com/sounds/lonehowls.mp3


----------



## daruoho (Sep 28, 2006)

Do you think the horns have a deeper sound?


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

yea, depending on where you place pressure on the reed you can make the howl deep or high pitched. i sometimes use mine without the horn but with the horn installed it makes it deeper. the hot dog has a fairly large reed so there are alot of options with some practice as to how deep or high pitched you want to go.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

daruoho,

Larger horns do in fact make deeper sounds, which is why I use larger horns for elk bugles and wolf howlers. The pitch or "tone" is largely dependent upon how the call is tuned. Lower pitched howls will reach out further also. Coyotes will come to howls they perceive to be coming from another coyote which has invaded their territory. Most guys who call coyotes by howling, seem to prefer higher pitched howls. The hope is that younger, less agressive coyotes will perceive the high pitched howls to be coming from a smaller coyote or maybe a female. Coyotes don't like to get their butt kicked. I happen to know that coyotes will come to a howl that is made with human vocal chords, whether the howl is high pitched or not seems less important than the inflection in said howl. Howls that sound lonely will likely spook a lot less coyotes than a howl that say's "Hey get off from my turf before I kick your !?&*^!!! butt!!!".


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well said Rich!

I like to keep most of my howls on that higher pitched end for that very reason.


----------



## multistage (Nov 4, 2007)

I like Dan Thompson's Red Desert Howler or Tony Tebbe's Cedar River Howler. As far as I am concerned, you can't beat them with a stick.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Rich,
Are most lonely howls of a lonesome coyote higher pitched in sound or are they just percieved to be younger, somewhat less aggressive coyotes from other coyotes in the area.

How do you know if you're making a lonely howl. I listened to some guys howl on a video the other evening and they sounded pretty good and high pitched, but how can you tell the howl you are getting. Do you think in your mind about how a lonesome coyote would sound and then just put that feeling into your call?

As for me, I don't know what I have :lol: My howls are high pitched but I don't know if they are an aggressive howl or a lonesome howl. I did notice on the video...I think it was that Dan Thompson guy...that he didn't do much barking with his howls. A bark or two and then the howl.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Dan,
I have heard lonesome howls from low pitch, and also heard lonesome howls that were high pitched. A few posts before this one, you can find a link to one of my recordings.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Rich Cronk said:


> Dan,
> I have heard lonesome howls from low pitch, and also heard lonesome howls that were high pitched. A few posts before this one, you can find a link to one of my recordings.


Just as I suspected. It sounds lonesome; woeful almost. It must be done with a great amount of feeling. I know that I've read hear and other places that when you use a distress call, such as a bunny, you should create a lot of emotion in your call. The same must hold true for the lonesome howl. and the other coyote vocal efforts, with the mouth call.

That's good. That wavery sound that you get in there...on the middle howl, I believe, that's what I can't get in mine.

Good work and thanks for the link,
Dan


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Lonesome howls are drawn out and aren't as loud as an agressive howl. An agressive howl is loud and fast. For a lonesome you would use all the wind you have in you, but span it out and make it last. A challenge howl(agressive) is loud fast and you cut if off when it gets uo there. The problem I think with Randy Anderson calls are is that they are made they way he wanted them, and not so much for the common hunter. He and Will Primos even talk about how the calls were made to Randy's specifications.


----------

